# Anyone willing to offer a forever home to Bengal



## Babyz96 (May 9, 2017)

Hi all,

Unfortunately we can no longer keep our Bengal as she is terrorising our other cat.

She is 5 years old and neutered and is affectionate and friendly.

-must be only pet in house
-owner must be able to dedicate time

We are giving her away for free, just want her to go to a loving home.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Edited your post as it isn't a good idea to have your phone number on a public forum. 
Also to add if you are asking for payment I must advise you that it is against forum rules to offer any animal for sale


----------



## Babyz96 (May 9, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Edited your post as it isn't a good idea to have your phone number on a public forum.
> Also to add if you are asking for payment I must advise you that it is against forum rules to offer any animal for sale


Thanks, appreciate it


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Why don't you try a rescue who will vet the next owner for you? I've always heard that offering for free is a very bad idea.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Please be very careful where you advertise her; and I would hold off saying ''for free'' until you have found a suitable home. So many people will grab something if it's free hoping to make a few quid...not the regulars here, but anyone can join today...I know someone who saw a free donkey (yes, a donkey) and rang for days. The seller had taken the phone off the hook as there were so many calls. I asked her why she wanted/needed a donkey and she said because it was free. True story. I also know someone who gave away ''free to good home'' two lovely ginger kittens, then saw them for sale on Gumtree at £90 each. Take care.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Calvine said:


> Please be very careful where you advertise her; and I would hold off saying ''for free'' until you have found a suitable home. So many people will grab something if it's free hoping to make a few quid...not the regulars here, but anyone can join today...I know someone who saw a free donkey (yes, a donkey) and rang for days. The seller had taken the phone off the hook as there were so many calls. I asked her why she wanted/needed a donkey and she said because it was free. True story. I also know someone who gave away ''free to good home'' two lovely ginger kittens, then saw them for sale on Gumtree at £90 each. Take care.


Or worse!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

As you have discovered bengals don't always fit into the average home so it might be a good idea to contact a Bengal Breed Club for advice in rehoming.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

She should be returned to her breeder.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Babyz96 - if you bought your Bengal from a breeder have you been in touch with them to ask if they will take the cat back from you?

If you didn't buy the cat from a breeder (and do not know who her breeder is) then I strongly advise, as Springdance has said, that you find a reputable Rescue to take your Bengal and rehome her. They will do a thorough home check of any potential new owner to make sure they are suitable. Also to make sure she gets rehomed to her 'forever' home.

As others have said, please, please do not advertise her for free on a public forum like this one, it is far too risky. All the regular members have cats of their own and could not therefore take on your cat as she needs to be an only cat.

Unfortunately the Bengal Rescue in the UK is not taking any more cats in at present. If you could tell us which area of the UK you are in, we may be able to recommend which Rescues to approach.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Cats Protection will take all cats, I've seen Bengals advertised for adoption on our local one. As has been said, it isn't a good idea to offer a cat free, especially one like yours, as very unscrupulous people can apply.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

The poster has another thread and states that she has been unable to contact the breeder. However, the cat is not young so perhaps the breeder no longer breeds bengals....

Unfortunately, the Cats Protection League will not always take all cats. They were unwilling to take in the stray we adopted from our local vets.

I suppose the poster thought that this forum would be better than gumtree or preloved and in my opinion, it is. I know it is an open forum, but it is an open forum for pets specifically.

I do agree for free could lead to unscrupulous people, but perhaps it may also lead to a forever home for this cat.

@Babyz96 I do hope your dear girl finds her forever home and I hope that anybody that contacts you is carefully checked, possibly via here?, to ensure the previous replies concerns are addressed....


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

cows573 said:


> The poster has another thread and states that she has been unable to contact the breeder. However, the cat is not young so perhaps the breeder no longer breeds bengals....
> 
> Unfortunately, the Cats Protection League will not always take all cats. They were unwilling to take in the stray we adopted from our local vets.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean they would take all cats in that sense, I know for various reasons, they can't take every cat. People may not think to contact a rescue with pedigree cats etc. because you don't see many in rescue so I just meant they will take all breeds and types of cats.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

cows573 said:


> Cats Protection League will not always take all cats.


I contacted them twice about a pregnant stray and by the time they got back to me she had given birth with me. I managed to get our local charity to put the kittens on their website. Flo is still with me.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I imagine that pedigrees get adopted fairly quickly just because people seem them as unusual or rare, I imagine a local rescue would be willing to take her on the OP gave them a call


----------

